# Tye Dye's Southern Utah Adventure!!!!!!



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

My mother bought a mazda miata from my grandpa. My grandpa lives in Las Cruses New Mexico and my mothers back cannot take that type of drive anymore. The deal was I fly down there and take the car to SLC and in return I would get my 8th moab vacation on the way home! But I had to release all my fish and buy a net and rod in New Mexico. Still what a DEAL!!!!!

So Saturday at the airport a TSA personal was following my every move. Hmm must be the hair....turns out she has not seen me since 8th grade. We were very good friends till I moved. On the flight I saw that the Tushars, the boulders, and even cedar breaks got some snow! Arrived at El Paso Texas and made it to New Mexico to be united with my Fed Ex'd tackle box at my uncles. He said he almost didn't accept it as it had blood on it. So sunday morning I shot like a bat out of hell to Moab. 10 hours later I managed this site at the campground of choice. Not named on purpose folks!









Not the greatest site but oh well. So I got into arches national park and was 10 mins late to everything I wanted to do. Had to settle for this shot and call it a day.









DAY 2

The next morning I hit up Carona Arch for a 3 mile hike









The hike path.....









So I hit arches national park and and saw some fall colors









Then I went to sandstone arch............









After that I made my way to Broken Arch
















And a rattle snake was spotted.........

















So for the sunset I decided to do Delicate arch for the sunset and a hike down in the dark. On the way up I got off trail and decided to go with it and see where it took me. Once I got to this view I knew I got into something new...............









So I wondered what the ridge would provide as a view.









I decided to call it "poachers point" as I was finally alone and got an uncommon view on a common place.

















Well knowing it was getting dark I went back and joined the masses at the normal view point.
























DAY 3
The next morning at camp I awoke and decided to wait out camp #6 and admired some rock art.









While enjoying my coffee at this beautiful site









I heard a loud rock clashing thunder! I shot so fast for the over hang to protect me you would have thought my socks blew off! Well it was a 60 foot tree that hit 30 yards down trail.I have heard my buddy say "run like a logger" many a times while ice fishing but never understood it till then. Well the wait paid off and I got my site #6. 









I also managed a reflection shot that I turned upside down for your viewing pleasure. These are hard to get in Moab as you not only need the right angle but you also need WATER!









So I hit the windows area at arches and was disappointed by all the crowds. Needing some tugs I headed for Kens Lake. Well there was a guy there that was in charge of moving the artificial structures. He told me if I wanted pike there was a lake not too far off. So I carried on and got 24 largemouth bass that were mostly between 14 to 16 inches. Here is a few of them...................

























And one greensunfish till my spinnerbait broke off on a bass!









Day 4

So Recapture was the pike water on the hit list and I backtracked past Monticello and hit the water by 1pm. Within 6 casts I got a 16.5 inch largemouth bass with steel leader and all.









So I tried for the elusive pike and managed my 1st pike at recapture. A skinny 22.5 incher!









Within a few more casts at that spot I got a 18.5 inch pike.









Well a bass boat showed up and went for the trolling speed record of 45 miles and hour for quite some time. Just doing circles around the entire shoreline despite me moving around. Could not help but think it was spooking the fish to be racing the shallows like that for hours. So I camped at along the former hwy that runs right through the center of the lake.

DAY 5
The next day I casted and casted. From 8am till 1pm I got the skunk with only one bass sighted. Got my best rod and reel shot while I was out there.









And a decent fall shot at Recapture









Sure enough a bass leaped from the water in the shallows to get my lure. I quickly casted it about 10 feet out and BAM he took it. Just a 15 incher but figured I'd try the release shot.









Within 30mins I lost my rare lure to a snag so I called it a day and made the LONG trek back to the car at the dam. The Miata cannot handle any rocks above 6 inches so I always had to stay away from dirt roads.

In total I covered about 80 percent of that lake. Quite the work out!!!!!!!

On the way home at 90 mph with the top down I took a break for dinner at the Los Jilbertos. The top was always down because my hair couldn't fit. Although when you park you have to put the top up. Los Jilbertos is a very common stop for me in Price when I head to south eastern utah!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Excellent. The pictures from "poacher's point" are perfect. I imagine the Miata was way more fun than dragging a camp trailer behind a pickup like I normally do in that area.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool trip! Looks like the LMB are doing fine out there.


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

So me and my wife were driving down highway6 and this little red Mazda flies around us. My wife goes..."that dude's hair is ridiculous" haha. I saw the NM plates and wondered if it was one if you guys. Great trip bro


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

jer said:


> So me and my wife were driving down highway6 and this little red Mazda flies around us. My wife goes..."that dude's hair is ridiculous" haha. I saw the NM plates and wondered if it was one if you guys. Great trip bro


Yes that was me!!! I was wondering if anyone would see me. Yes there was New Mexico plates on it. I was usually driving 90 miles an hour so I did pass a lot of people during my stay down there.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Cooky said:


> Excellent. The pictures from "poacher's point" are perfect. I imagine the Miata was way more fun than dragging a camp trailer behind a pickup like I normally do in that area.


I was in need of a new view. After going there 8 times it does become less enchanting.

The miata can fit 1 carry on bag and one under the plane bag. Not enough gear for me. Sleeping without the therma rests for that amount of time left me with bruises.

I am gonna probably get a pickup truck soon and that would have been great for the roads down there.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Amazing pictures......great adventure.....totally jealous!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

quite the trip and nice fish!


----------

